# Argëtim & zbavitje > Sporti nëpër botë >  Liverpool FC

## viganv

Ketu flasin tifozet e Liverpoolit

Edhe une jam nje tifoz i flaket i kesaj skuadre

Forca Liverpool do ta mposhtim Milanon ne finale

----------


## niku-nyc

uueeee qe kur u bot tifoza me Liverpulin juve deri dje ishit me PSV ncnc hajt mo po ta boj qefin dhe ty forca liverpul.

----------


## Davius

Jo more e din kush behet me Lıverpool ato qe nuk kane skuader te veten ne fınale sı: DAvıus apo Vıganı hahha

Ju pershendes forte

----------


## Vjosa

opa paska tifoze liverpuli ketu edhe nuk e dija ?>?? po tani u zgjuat ju?? se deri dje fshiheshit megjthate mire se erdhet

----------


## Davius

> opa paska tifoze liverpuli ketu edhe nuk e dija ?>?? po tani u zgjuat ju?? se deri dje fshiheshit megjthate mire se erdhet


Kete ka tıfoz te PSV edhe te Lıverpoolıt edhe te shume klubeve tjera, kete besoj se e dın ty a, se ke ca kohe qe frekuenton forumın   :xhemla:

----------


## niku-nyc

> Kete ka tıfoz te PSV edhe te Lıverpoolıt edhe te shume klubeve tjera, kete besoj se e dın ty a, se ke ca kohe qe frekuenton forumın


Ka tifoza kur lujn kunder Milanit se kan inat por te pakten ne sjena ashtu qe bojm tifoza me ekipe te tjera kur lujn kunder Juves dhe Interit. Edhe sikur te dilnin ne finale Juve ose Interi prap me ato do boja tifoza se jam me italian gjithnje dhe jo inatci si keta ketu...

----------


## inter_forever

Kur  ke  perballe  nje  ekip  antipatik   si  bilani  eshte  normale   qe  do  behesh  me  kundershtarin  ...
Une  isha  me  Liverpoolin  edhe  kur  lozi  me  Juven  ... na  nderoi  ...Shpresojme  te  na  nderoje  edhe  kesaj  rradhe  ....

----------


## KOKASHTA

NE fakt nuk di se ke te zgjedh nga keto te dya :

Nga nje ane dua me zgjedh LIVERPOOL , sepse e kam shume inat ate MILAN qe fiton minutat e fundit :
Nga ana tjeter dua te zgjedh MILAN sepse jam tifoz i ITALISE dhe qe mos thone te tjeret futbolli italian ka rene ....

Rrrespekte all , dhe te fitoje kush ta ket kismet

----------


## niku-nyc

> Kur  ke  perballe  nje  ekip  antipatik   si  bilani  eshte  normale   qe  do  behesh  me  kundershtarin  ...
> Une  isha  me  Liverpoolin  edhe  kur  lozi  me  Juven  ... na  nderoi  ...Shpresojme  te  na  nderoje  edhe  kesaj  rradhe  ....


ti je mendjemadhi nr1 diet ajo pun qe kundra Milanit je sepse po te ishe tifoz tamom nuk nderoje ekipe cdo jave por do me vij shum keq qe Liverpuli do humbi kur Milani fiton ligen e kampionave juve to nxirni djers ne ver per me u kualifiku.

----------


## inter_forever

or  cun...
une  kam  2  skuadra  te  miat  INTER  dhe  BRAZIL ( + Shqiperia )...nuk  i  nderoj  me  asgje  ne  bote...

kur  shef  nje  ndeshje  futbolli   pershembull   Kamerun - Angli  ...  per  momentin  mund  te  besh  tifozllek  me  kamerunin  ...kjo  s'do  te  thote  qe  nderova  skuader  ...

keshtu  dhe  muhabeti  bilanit  tuaj...ne  ate  ndeshje  une  dua  te  fitoj  Liverpool ...pas  ndeshjes  nuk  kam  ndermend  te  ndjek    Liverpoolin   se  nuk  me  intereson...

shendet...

----------


## niku-nyc

> or  cun...
> une  kam  2  skuadra  te  miat  INTER  dhe  BRAZIL ( + Shqiperia )...nuk  i  nderoj  me  asgje  ne  bote...
> 
> kur  shef  nje  ndeshje  futbolli   pershembull   Kamerun - Angli  ...  per  momentin  mund  te  besh  tifozllek  me  kamerunin  ...kjo  s'do  te  thote  qe  nderova  skuader  ...
> 
> keshtu  dhe  muhabeti  bilanit  tuaj...ne  ate  ndeshje  une  dua  te  fitoj  Liverpool ...pas  ndeshjes  nuk  kam  ndermend  te  ndjek    Liverpoolin   se  nuk  me  intereson...
> 
> shendet...


Po PSV nga e le? Deri dje na ishe tifoz i zjarrt i PSV kur te bien nervat ndonjeher atehere do boesh tifoz tamom por inati ste maron sepse esht dobesia e ekipit te Interit qe sjua ben qefin asnjeher dhe pastaj hidheni kunder Milan e Juves nga inati.

----------


## Hyllien

More, nga dega ne dege. Edhe 2-3 tifoze qe ka Liverpooli dhe nuk i leni rehat. Tamam antipatik jeni.

----------


## inter_forever

> Po PSV nga e le? Deri dje na ishe tifoz i zjarrt i PSV kur te bien nervat ndonjeher atehere do boesh tifoz tamom por inati ste maron sepse esht dobesia e ekipit te Interit qe sjua ben qefin asnjeher dhe pastaj hidheni kunder Milan e Juves nga inati.


o  popull ...kupton  shqip  apo  jo....
ne  ndeshjen    PSV - BILAN    isha  tifoz  me  PSV   ... 
tani    nuk  kam  ndermend    te  shof  ndeshjet  e  PSV  , se  nuk  me  interesojne  ...

cdo  njeri  kur  shef  nje  ndeshje  futbolli  cfaredo  , eshte  simpatizant  me  nje  skuader    per  ato  90  minuta  ... kjo  s'do  te  thote  qe  eshte   tifoz  i  asaj  skuadre  ...

p.s
tifozet  e  Liverpoolit   do   e  gezojne  kupen...le  te  vazhdoje  ti  lutet  zotit  berluska ...

----------


## Ryder

Ej i keni kthy kto muhabetet e futbollit shum feminore...vec nja 2 prej jush ma merr menja jane me shum se 18 vjeca...esht kthy c'do teme lufte Milan/Inter...ne qe futemi iher ne jave me lexu nej gje te hajrit duhet me ju pa ju tu u sha....ju kur te ngacmoheni te pakten bejeni me icik humor jo kshu haptas si katnar kurveleshi.

Meqe ra fjala, Liverpuli do spank-et neser nga Arsenali...Meqe Henry e Ljungberg s'do lujn, parashikimi esht: 1-0 for the Arse (gol V.Persie nga minuta 69 e 35 sekonda) lol

----------


## Davius

> Ej i keni kthy kto muhabetet e futbollit shum feminore...vec nja 2 prej jush ma merr menja jane me shum se 18 vjeca...esht kthy c'do teme lufte Milan/Inter...ne qe futemi iher ne jave me lexu nej gje te hajrit duhet me ju pa ju tu u sha....ju kur te ngacmoheni te pakten bejeni me icik humor jo kshu haptas si katnar kurveleshi.


Ryder flm per kete sugjerım derı tek antaret e forumıt, pra keshtu ı kemı punet ne ketu dhe punet jane bere krejt lemsh  :i ngrysur: 

PS:
Do rregullohet se shpejtı gjıthe kjo, koha eshte ne pyetje...

----------


## bayern

> Kur  ke  perballe  nje  ekip  antipatik   si  bilani  eshte  normale   qe  do  behesh  me  kundershtarin  ...
> Une  isha  me  Liverpoolin  edhe  kur  lozi  me  Juven  ... na  nderoi  ...Shpresojme  te  na  nderoje  edhe  kesaj  rradhe  ....



Ju interistat keni nja 15 vjet qe ju nderojn ekipet e tjera se vet nderoni deshtimin deri ne fund.
Ore kur do e mosni ju te hiqeni qafe kur nuk ju lu ekipi zemres. Megjithse mire e ke ti man se me qen ashu ju ju bi me u hek qafesh ne cdo kohe.  :pa dhembe:  

Ja pra kjo ju bo ekip antipatik ju edhe mos i bini ne qaf te tjerve. Merrni shembull nga ne te tjeret, qe kur na u skualifiku ekipi i urum kundershtarit fat.Apo jo ere GuNNer?  :ngerdheshje:  

Nejse sa per finalen 90 jane edhe topi i rrumbullaket eshte kshuqe si dihet. Ta fitoje me i forti.

----------


## viganv

> ti je mendjemadhi nr1 diet ajo pun qe kundra Milanit je sepse po te ishe tifoz tamom nuk nderoje ekipe cdo jave por do me vij shum keq qe Liverpuli do humbi kur Milani fiton ligen e kampionave juve to nxirni djers ne ver per me u kualifiku.



Hey ti je mendjemadh qe vjen ketu dhe e prish temen OK
Inter_Forever shume mire e dha mendimin e tij personal dhe ti nuk ke nevoj te perzihesh,per Milanon shko e diskuto te tema e Milanisteve


Presim fitore te Liverpoolit kunder Milanos Forcaa

----------


## Ryder

Pjesa e pare 2-0....cirk me Liverpulin. 
Po kshu loje spektakel, 2 gola te anullum ne fillim te lojes (Reyes offside, Baros top me dore)...Toure godet shtyllen, gola te Pires me goditje denimi e Reyes pas pak minutash me nji top shkence nga Fabregas. 

Baros i Liverpulit esht lojtari me degjenerate qe kam pa nejher tu lujt ne fushe te futbollit. Per 45 minuta i ka thy gjith rregullat e fair play...rrezu si thes patatesh pa e prek kush, prek topin me dore, kap mbrojtsat per bluzash...1 meter e nji qebab kopil Cekie.

----------


## Ryder

Liverpuli cohet nga gjumi ne pjese te dyte (nrron taktiken, tu lujt me topa te gjate e krose) e krijon disa raste po mbrojtja e Arsenalit esht solid. Senderos pa frike nji nga pak mbrojtsat me te mire ne Europe. 

Goli i Liverpulit, goditje denimi e Gerard e devijuar nga mbrojtsi i Arsenalit.
Prap gol tjeter i anulluar i Reyes (3 gola te anulluar gjithsej)...si perfundim 18 vjeci Fabregas shenon per Arsnalin ne minut te fundit te kohes shtese, rezultati 3-1 for the Gooners...loje spektakel. 

Liverpuli ndoshta e fiton Champions League sivjet, po meqe ka dal ne vend te 5-ste vitin tjeter s'do marri pjese fare, duke i len vendin Evertonit qe del ne Europe e del ne renditje para Liverpulit per here te pare mas nja 20 vjetesh.

----------


## niku-nyc

> Liverpuli cohet nga gjumi ne pjese te dyte (nrron taktiken, tu lujt me topa te gjate e krose) e krijon disa raste po mbrojtja e Arsenalit esht solid. Senderos pa frike nji nga pak mbrojtsat me te mire ne Europe. 
> 
> Goli i Liverpulit, goditje denimi e Gerard e devijuar nga mbrojtsi i Arsenalit.
> Prap gol tjeter i anulluar i Reyes (3 gola te anulluar gjithsej)...si perfundim 18 vjeci Fabregas shenon per Arsnalin ne minut te fundit te kohes shtese, rezultati 3-1 for the Gooners...loje spektakel. 
> 
> Liverpuli ndoshta e fiton Champions League sivjet, po meqe ka dal ne vend te 5-ste vitin tjeter s'do marri pjese fare, duke i len vendin Evertonit qe del ne Europe e del ne renditje para Liverpulit per here te pare mas nja 20 vjetesh.


1 gol ti rrasesh Liverpulit nuk kan ca te bejn me pastaj cdo ndeshje ne Premier kan vuajtur gjith ndeshjen kur nuk dalin ata ne advantazh te parit.

----------

